# Trying To Figure Out The Right Proportioning Of Zippy’s Mac Salad Recipe



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I have been trying to figure out the recipe

from this restaurant in Honolulu, Zippy's ,

and how to make their Macaroni Salad

I found a post when I "Googled":

All Zippy's recipes are proprietary; however, I am able to provide you with the ingredients so that you may have a chance to experiment with it. Here are the ingredients:

Best Foods Mayonnaise (do not substitute)
Elbow macaroni noodles
Round onions
Celery
Carrots
Salt
Pepper
Mustard

Do not keep any leftovers more than 48 hours after preparation.

Committed to Serve,
Joyce Lee
Customer Service Manager

Someone else wrote that Zippy's neglected

to mention another ingredient, MSG

One person wrote on a Honolulu Star Bulletin Blog site that they added 1 Tbsp of MSG for every 2 quarts of salad.

If you've ever had the salad you know what we all talk about,

very ONO !!

There was a thread awhile back in regards to the mac salad in Hawaii

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/18491/plain-macaroni-salad

If someone, one of you FANTASTIC chefs out there could help a home sick island gal out ?


----------



## pohaku (Jul 11, 2011)

Seems like a whole lot of msg for 2 quarts. 

I'm basking down here in Playa del Carmen, so I don't have access to my recipe collection.  I'll check it out when I get back home this week.  I know I have several recipes. 

BTW, just saw a Chinese - Pizza place on the main square in Puerto Morelos.  Garish yellow and red and all.  Get your pepperoni pizza with a side of crispy gaugee.  Menu was in Spanish, of course. Is that the new fusion cuisine?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Aloha Braddah Pohaku, hope you’re having a grand time down Mexico way while we freeze to death here, IT”S SNOWING!!

I remember hearing some place that they have loads of “Chinese Food” there, go figure…

As for my Mac Salad, that sure would have been a nice addition to our Chicken Katsu last night

Maybe someone out there in Chef Talk land could lend a helping hand ?


----------



## pohaku (Jul 11, 2011)

It's snowing in AZ?  Whoa.  It got up to 76 today in Minneapolis.  The same for tomorrow.  It is mid March and summer is already here in the Northland.  Of course it could snow the next day as well (and probably will before the end of April).  Weather is different this year for sure.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I need my Hawaii fix...


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Pohaku, where's my Mac Salad recipe BTW?


----------



## pohaku (Jul 11, 2011)

This is a variation on the Diner's Drive Inn recipe:

1 pound elbow macaroni (cook til soft (not al dente) per package directions)

2 cups mayo (Best Foods or Hellmann's - no substitutions)

1/4 cup finely grated onion (including juice from grating)

1/2 cup finely diced celery

1/4 tsp salt (or to taste)

1/4 tsp pepper

1/4 tsp MSG (optional)

1/2 cup shredded carrot

1/2 cup watercress, chopped

Local style mac salad typically uses soft cooked macaroni.  You can cook the noodles al dente if you prefer.

Local style mac salad is heavy on the mayo.  Adjust to taste.

Combine all ingredients and refrigerate at least one hour before serving.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*1st.* "qualifier": _"I'm not sayin', I'm just sayin'." _

*2nd.* "qualifier": I'm not positive where this comes from. I'm kinda certain that it's from a "Cooks" edition, but I'm not positive. I'm somewhat of a _"hoarder"_. My dear wife has made me dispatch a good poundage of old magazines _(I had some back as far as 1980)_. Much of my "recipe archive" now comes from stuff that I wrote down before getting rid of the original. This is an example of that.

I don't know anything from _"Zippy's Mac Salad"_. I do know that what I'm giving you is knock-out tasty. In the big picture, I hope this helps.

_*Cool-Creamy Mac Salad*_

S&P

1lb elbow mac

1 small minced red onion

equal amount minced celery rib _(I use from the heart, inc. all the leaves)_

fistful finely chopped parsley

lemon juice

1 glob Dijon mustard

sprinkle garlic powder

sprinkle cayenne powder

1 1/2 cup mayo _(I hate mayo, I swap out w/ Marie's Poppy-Seed Dressing)_

_Cook, chop, mix, eat._

_*VARIATIONS:*_

_Curry/Apple/Golden Raisins_

jack up the cayenne

add 1 Granny Smith chopped just bigger than onion/celery

add 1 cup Golden Raisins

add 1/2 cup mango chutney

_Good to Go._

_Roasted Red Peppers/Capers_

add 1 cup roasted chopped red peppers

add 6 tblspns. drained capers chopped w/ the onion

_G2G._

_Sharp Cheddar/Chipotle_

add 1 1/2 cup shredded sharp cheddar

add add 2 tblspns. minced chipotle chiles in adobo

_G2G._

_Ham(any meat)/Hot Peppers/Scallions_

add as much of your meat of choice, chopped _(chunks or strips)_ larger than onions/celery

add 1 cup chopped hot banana peppers

add 4 minced scallions

_G2G._

*** Yeah. I hate mayonnaise. Any time a recipe calls for mayo, I swap out w/ a _Marie's Dressing_ of choice _(most of the time Poppy-Seed)_. Hey, that's me. If I just _have_ to use mayo, _always under considerable protest_, I will only use _Hellmann's Real Mayonnaise_. _Hellmann's Light_ is much better than _Hellmann's Low-Fat_. If I have to go that direction I just fib. Hey, that's just me still.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

IceMan said:


> *...** Yeah. I hate mayonnaise. ... Hey, that's me. If I just _have_ to use mayo, _always under considerable protest_, I will only use _Hellmann's Real Mayonnaise_. _Hellmann's Light_ is much better than _Hellmann's Low-Fat_. If I have to go that direction I just fib. Hey, that's just me still.


Um, I was thinkin' that Best Foods and Hellmann's are one in the same?

That's why I love ya' man! :chuckle: I'm not sayin, I'm just sayin' :chuckle:


----------



## pohaku (Jul 11, 2011)

Zippy's is a Hawaiian restaurant chain that serves "plate lunch" which, in Hawaii, typically consists of an entree served with 2 scoops of rice and a scoop of mac salad. Local Hawaiian restaurants and food trucks may offer 10 - 20 (or more) entrees for plate lunch (teriyaki, teri chicken, katsu, lau lau, hamburger steak and gravy, spam, mahimahi, etc.). For some reason, mac salad has become an integral element of plate lunch. Here's a newspaper article about it:

http://www.hawaiimagazine.com/blogs...awaii_style_plate_lunch_macaroni_salad_recipe

At least in Hawaii, mayo is a necessary ingredient and should be Best Foods (or if you are out East, Hellmann's). Same mayo, just marketed under a different name depending on where you are.

Of course, most of this site's readership is not from or located in Hawaii - so there are no rules. What ever tastes good works.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

pohaku said:


> This is a variation on the Diner's Drive Inn recipe:


Diner's on King Street in Kalihi, right?

Oh man, but still no can beat Zippy's!!

When my god parents moved to Kona

My godfather, who was a pilot for a private investor, or something

Would fly to Honolulu and pick O-Vat full of Mac Salad for my godmother!!

well, if we're going that far, you might as well get fried chicken and chili, oh man, put the mac salad with the chili... :drooling: People in Hawaii like mayo, yeah?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I should probably back up a minute

Zippy's

(hint: open the link)

is an institution on Oahu, Hawaii, USA

You get fried chicken, chili, mac salad, Portuguese Bean Soup or Saimin, I like the Zip Min, Zip Pac for the beach, WAIT!! I can't take it…


----------



## pohaku (Jul 11, 2011)

Personally, I really like their wun tun min.


----------



## isolated01 (Mar 4, 2012)

America's test kitchen has the best recipe for Hawaiian Mac salad. Very Ono!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

We must have been posting at the same time, Pohaku

I read that article from Hawaii magazine

I was drooling

I forgot about Potato-Mac, my father’s favorite

Gotta put da Tuna inside!

I never knew how to make that one too

These will need to be made in VERY small batches

My husband despises mayonnaise

But man, you gotta’ have that with da Teri beef

For awhile in Hawaii, I was doing low/no-carbs

As were many others, some plate lunch places

Started to offer “tossed greens” and one scoop rice

That wasn’t bad, considering you had your choice of either

Thousand island or French dressing on your salad


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Isolated01 said:


> America's test kitchen has the best recipe for Hawaiian Mac salad. Very Ono!!


Isolated01, braddah/sista', Many Mahalos!

I tried to open America's Test Kitchen recipe

But I am not a subscriber…


----------



## isolated01 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hope this works. Trying from my phone.
Didn't work.


----------



## coastiechef (Mar 4, 2012)

This is the Recipe Isolated was trying to post.


----------



## pohaku (Jul 11, 2011)

I've seen this variation with the vinegar as well. Just depends how "tangy" you like your mac salad and what you are serving with it. 

I like macaroni salad OK, but my youngest daughter adores it.  When I make it, I might get one serving out of it and the rest mysteriously disappears from the fridge in a day or so.  For her, it is an entree.  The child has never met a carb she didn't like.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so with you my little sista’ Pohaku!

LOVE Mac Salad!

But, the vinegar, I’m not sure about

It’s that time of year to start making the usual “Summer-type foods”

And I know that my Mother will eat with me if not my husband...

But in any case, I think that we will be trying all of these recipes or MOSH them together and find the right ratio...


----------



## isolated01 (Mar 4, 2012)

That's the recipe. It is the best I have found. Often times its not about a recipe but more a technique, overcooking the pasta is what makes it. I hope you like it. I'm going to make some too!! Do you have a good Huli Huli chicken recipe? Thanks.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@ Isolated01 Huli Huli Chicken is not something that 've tried to make myself, it's another one of those, I gotta' have it when I go home, dishes

edit: I just remembered that we were talking about Huli chicken not too long ago ;;;

on chef talk 

check out the hyperlinks... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## isolated01 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks, I will check it out.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I GOT IT !!!

I got the right portions of each ingredient that Zippy's put out ...

I've never been so excited about any dish that I've made, EVER!!!

I only made little bit, not knowing if I would be able to hit it on the first try, I'm just frugal that way...but, I GOT IT !!!


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

So, you gonna share????


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I've been trying to post it, but for some reason, the website is having troubles, but I will, I promise.

You just have to try it, but with some Hawaiian BBQ meat or chicken, some steamed white rice and boy oh boy,

you'll feel like you're sitting on the beach in Hawaii!!  All you need is a cocktail!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Okay, so, my mac salad has sat and "married" for 24 hours in the 'fridge and I just got myself a BIG scoop to try it again.

As I did so, I did another search on line and found a YouTube video of this gal making Mac Salad.

She brought up a good point about Zippy's vs. other diners, Zippy's doesn't cook the macaroni

until it's just about to fall apart, she called it al dente, but it's a little more soft than that.

It's also not as "mayonnaise-y" as other places. When I first started to mix the noodles with the dressing,

I thought I had too much, but pasta will absorb some of its sauce if you will, so I had faith, tucked my precious salad into the chill box and ...

I can't tell you how happy I am right now. My husband even tried it and guess what? HE LIKED IT!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Now, if you would be so kind as to take a look at the article that we have been trying to post, we had change the title a bit (small website hicups),

Quest for Zippy Mac Salad Recipe via kaneohegirlinaz

Mahalo!!

Edit: oops soory, there's the link... it's been a long road to this point, I can't edit the article either, so if you would be so kind as it also see my photos in the gallery...ALOHA, k~girl


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

There's no link there.......


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

How about: http://www.cheftalk.com/a/quest-for-zippy-mac-salad-recipe-via-kaneohegirlinaz


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

ZIPPY'S MAC SALAD RECIPE

1/4 lb Elbow Macaroni, cooked past al dente, to "fat" noodle, soft

1/2 C Best Foods Mayonnaise (or Hellmann's if you're in the East, no substitution)

1/2 Tbsp prepared Mustard (I used Dijon 'cause that's what I had in the 'fridge)

1 Tbsp White Onion, finely grated, juice and pulp (I used a microplane)

2 Tbsp Carrot, finely grated

2 Tbsp Celery, finely diced

Salt and Pepper to taste (I used about 1/8 tsp of each)

Combine all ingredients but the Macaroni in a large mixing bowl.

Prepare the pasta as directed. Test the pasta to make sure that it is past al dente, nice and soft but not falling apart. Drain well. Toss gently with the dressing and refrigerate for at least 1 hour before serving.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I had some leftover cooked macaroni in the fridge, and being that I ate the first batch in nothing flat, I decided to see if putting that together with the dressing while cold would work.  It does not!  Chef Talk Member berndy sent me a very nice comment that they would combine the ingredients while the pasta was warm and I neglected to mention that.  Yes berndy, you are absolutely right and I just assumed that that was implied but it should be noted in the receipt, mix while macaroni is still a bit warm.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I gotta' tell you guys this...

I emailed a copy of this recipe, along with the photos that I took of the finished product, to my Sister.

She immediately called me up (from her office) this morning and we were dancing on the phone together!!  My husband already thinks we're both nuts, so...

This is how excited people from Oahu, Hawaii get about food, HA!!!  Well, at least Zippy's Mac Salad...


----------



## hawkaida (Oct 25, 2012)

Love Zippy's Mac Salad. Wish I had a Chili Frank Plate w/ 2 scoops Mac Salad!

YUM!

Anyone in Cali, should definitely try Nalu's Island restaurant! I think they have the Mac Salad recipe down! The seared ahi plate was so ono!





  








487442_490562997630252_1631869357_n.jpg




__
hawkaida


__
Oct 25, 2012


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Aloha Bruddah Hawk!

Welcome to Chef Talk, I hope to see you here often.

My husband and I moved to the middle of the desert about five years ago and I have been on a quest ever since to duplicate the foods from back home in the Islands. (please insert Brother's Cuz singing 'at home in the islands') I'm working on Zippy's Chili now.

That plate looks _most_ ONO!! I googled Nalu's, next time we go by we will have to give it a try. 

That 'seared Ahi' looks more like a poke plate!

But Bruddah, were da rice?


----------



## hawkaida (Oct 25, 2012)

I know I know, I wish I could've had rice, but I had to cut some carbs.


----------

